# stevia



## c1aire (Jun 1, 2011)

i'm starting to see lots of adverts for it here in the uk recently. just wondering if it is suitable for a low fodmap diet?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Good question which I would like to know the answer to also. I did a bit of research; nothing negative jumped out at me. I am highly sensitive to FODMAPS, and my favorite tea contains some Stevia; no problems from it so my guess is it's ok.


----------



## c1aire (Jun 1, 2011)

the thing that worries me is that the molecule is called steviol and through my fodmap research i have learnt to be wary of all sweeteners ending in "ol"!


----------

